# do any drugs cure numbness?



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

has anyone had emotional numbness and gotten better with drugs?

If so, what worked?

:?:


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

I heard someone talking about experimenting with ecstasy. But, not recreationally at all. Completely experimental trying to regain his emotions. I know it's probably not anyone's first choice. I don't think I ever read his response if he put one. It was someone on this forum. Other than that... Hell, I dunno, Prozak? :lol: Just thought I'd mention this. I found it really interesting that someone was using an illegal substance in this way.


----------



## ColinGibs (Nov 1, 2007)

Capt-Hook said:


> I heard someone talking about experimenting with ecstasy. But, not recreationally at all. Completely experimental trying to regain his emotions. I know it's probably not anyone's first choice. I don't think I ever read his response if he put one. It was someone on this forum. Other than that... Hell, I dunno, Prozak? :lol: Just thought I'd mention this. I found it really interesting that someone was using an illegal substance in this way.


MDMA is very very effective in aiding emotional numbness, and lasts with you. It can be very theraputic and is completely the right drug for this kind of disorder. Do a youtube search for "Ecstasy Rising" which is a Frontline that outlines some things. It is very well done and unbiased


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks guys, a bit too experimental for me I must say, despite my desperation to get my feelings back.

I was thinking more along the lines of psychiatric, rather than psychadelic drugs. lol.

It looks like I will soon be going on naltrexone in an attempt to conjure up my feelings. I don't know if its ever been tried before at the doses I am looking at - ie around 400 milligrams daily. There is a chance of liver toxicity but I will have my liver enzymes monitored so it should be ok.

cheers all


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I don't think naltrexone would help much. It basically blocks the opioid receptors which make you feel pleasure (or well the opioid receptors play a part in that) so if anything naltrexone would make you more numb in my opinion.

Psychedelic drugs might not be a bad idea and i know goddamn well i might get my ass flamed off for this but whatever. They make you feel more human is all i can describe it as. Your emotions tend to come flooding back and when i had dp/dr a dose of shrooms always did this to me. Ive never taken MDMA yet as ive got noone to trip with but i really wanna try that.

Also i would like to point out that psychedelics are very subjective and everyone has different experiences with them. They are used experimentally as psychiatric drugs (MDMA is now) and are a option. I wouldnt consider them any riskier and in fact alot less risky then some psychiatric drugs.

Then again i always say if your the least bit nervous about taking them don't take them. And didnt i answer a thread like this before but listed off a number off psychiatric drugs? Oh here http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13344 .


----------



## christodenisto2 (Oct 13, 2007)

The theory behind it is that an overload of endorphins or endogenous opiates are responsible for the numbing.

Hence the opiate blockade, at high doses, is supposed to bring the symptoms under control.

All highly experimental and I live in hope.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

People you are talking about MDMA and Extacy. Does anyone know if that kind of drugs are in 'medicine form'? That you can get a prescription of it.. For example I heared that ritalin is sometimes used as powder as a kind of cocain.
Here in Holland I know cannabis is prescribed somethimes, but I defenitely don't want that. 

The idea for me is that I maybe need an drug that activates the brain, instead of numbing it like klonazepam.

thanx in advance.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

[q


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Dear Tigersuit,

Thanx 4 replying.  First I think that with me the anxiety is a result of the dp/dr. Also the depression is a result of dp.

Because I feel like a zombie, I get afraid and depressed, not the reversed way. 
My brain feels like it's working at half speed and I want to change that.

Moreover, I feel less derealized after use of caffeine.

thanx man, 8)


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

lol/////I must be REALLY tired, I read the original question as "Do any drugs cure dumbass" :?
//////////////////////////YEP, my self esteem is fine :roll:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

ya you deff dont want a stimulant, if anything a depressant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> lol/////I must be REALLY tired, I read the original question as "Do any drugs cure dumbass" :?
> //////////////////////////YEP, my self esteem is fine :roll:


lol... "Winner"  :lol:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ritalin is not a powder form of cocaine ritalin is ritalin. Cocaine is sometimes used as a local anesthetic but your sure as hell not going to get it prescribed to you for dp/dr.

MDMA is used experimentally in pharmaceutical form to treat PTSD disorder in the US and maybe a few other things as well but it's not prescribed. In other countries it may be available in pharmaceutical form i know that it used to be in some countries in europe and i think holland was one of them.

As for stimulants well i would try a stimulating anti-depressant first such as bupropion (wellbutrin). Ritalin could help but alot of people don't like the side effects of this med at all and it can cause long term problems as well. Amphetamines such as dextroamphetamine could help dp/dr in rare cases but they tend to cause more problems in the long run then they solve.

Clonazepam (klonopin, rivotril) and other benzodiazepines don't numb the brain. They produce a calming effect on the brain. Clonazepam actually increased alertness for me. It lifted the dp/dr and brain fog so i no longer felt like i was living in a haze.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

Comfortably numb,

Thanks for the explanation. Good, that you do benefit much from rivotril, man.  
Since a short time (after start of this post)I got escitalopram, and it seems that it lifts my derealisation a bit. I am still on a very low dose, 5 mg/day. It is not on-topic, but I want to say it. 8)


----------

